# Vi ! Cuteness overload



## Stigeweard (Apr 30, 2014)

Took home Vi yesterday and it has been amazing...

She is really smart and incredibly affectionate/cute. Makes it that much harder to continually crate her throughout the day and wait out her wailing 

She already knows to only pee outside, just have to work on the #2's 


Mama dog Clancy:


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: My new companion is scheduled to be born tomorrow! (# of puppies poll included!)*

Welcome to the forums, Stigeweard and Lou!

My boy Willie sleeps with me (on the bed but not under the covers), and he has always been a very good boy!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: My new companion is scheduled to be born tomorrow! (# of puppies poll included!)*

How exciting! No idea how many are in there, but it sure looks like a big litter.

Have a look through the puppy section for good training tips and resources. 

I had a 9 hour drive by myself. It's not ideal, but it's doable. I think she would have been calmer with someone holding her. I brought her crate lined with old bath rugs and kept her in there for most of the drive. She'd scream her lungs out for 30 minutes (regardless of being in or out of the crate) and sleep for up to an hour after that. Once I figured out her schedule, I watched the clock in order to pull over before she woke up and start crying. We stopped every 1 to 2 hours for a potty and play break. Make sure you avoid areas frequented by other dogs. 

btw I couldn't see the images, so I went in and edited your links. Hope that's ok!


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

*Re: My new companion is scheduled to be born tomorrow! (# of puppies poll included!)*

Welcome to the site AND congrats. I'm T minus 3 weeks to picking up my puppy. Let me tell you, it will be a VERY long 8 weeks after it is born.


----------



## Stigeweard (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: My new companion is scheduled to be born tomorrow! (# of puppies poll included!)*

Excellent, thanks einspänner.
Didn't realize they'd come out so huge.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

*Re: My new companion is scheduled to be born tomorrow! (# of puppies poll included!)*

:-\ :-\ :-\

(Because my wife told me not to comment!!)

Very Strange!!!


----------



## Stigeweard (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: My new companion is scheduled to be born tomorrow! (# of puppies poll included!)*



hobbsy1010 said:


> Very Strange!!!


oh ... is that a shock collar?
...

How do I address this with the owner..? Seems pretty screwed up to me to have it on a pregnant dog but I really don't know the facts about them and googling it only yields a bunch of vague unsubstantiated claims going both ways.
I had not even realized that's what it was until your comment - I looked them up online and it sure looks similar.

Anyone know for certain if this will damage the pups?


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

*Re: My new companion is scheduled to be born tomorrow! (# of puppies poll included!)*

I don't know about the collar I'm afraid, but with regards to the bed, we let Morris sleep on the bed very occasionally as a treat when he needs some extra cuddle time, and I swear he's better behaved for it afterwards as he's feeling particularly loyal and loving and just wants to get back on the bed again soon.

As he doesn't do it all the time, it's taken him a long time to become a good bed buddy, but he has now learnt that excess wriggling and pacing around the bed ends in him being removed from the bed so we can get some sleep, so he's now as small and tiny and still as.... a giant vizsla puppy  Ah well... you really can't beat waking up with them there.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: My new companion is scheduled to be born tomorrow! (# of puppies poll included!)*

Didn't vote.
I've seen dogs bigger than that only had 3 pups, and ones that I thought were going to have a small litter by their size have 7. Some breeders take the guess work out of it, for the most part. They either have a ultrasound done early, or x-rays taken later during the pregnancy. 

I have always looked at it as don't count your chickens before they hatch. Even if you know within one or two pups what she is carrying, you can have a stillbirth, or lose one/two within the first couple of weeks.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: My new companion is scheduled to be born tomorrow! (# of puppies poll included!)*

I agree with Texas Red. Our lab had an x-ray the day she gave birth and the x-ray showed 7, maybe 8 pups. She had 10, but lost one within the first 12 hours and another one later in the week. She had only gained 8 lbs during pregnancy too, maintaining a healthy weight.


----------



## wbavos (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: My new companion is scheduled to be born tomorrow! (# of puppies poll included!)*

I voted for 7-8, only because Daisy was from a litter of 8! ;-) Good luck! Have fun with seeing all of the pictures & videos that your breeder sends!


----------



## wbavos (Oct 18, 2013)

*My new companion is scheduled to be born tomorrow! (# of puppies poll included!)*










Daisy (29 weeks--almost 7 months old) even has her own thin pillow! She has slept with us from Day 2 that we had her & she's doing great with her training! Never thought that I would have a dog (of any kind) in my bed...but it happens!


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

*Re: The litter has arrived! Thanks for voting - the winning number was 7!*

Wooohoooo! I voted right, but am more happy for the pups.


----------



## MsRosie (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: The litter has arrived! Thanks for voting - the winning number was 7!*

Congrats! They are adorable! I just melt seeing those tiny wrinkly faces. My baby was just born last week so I'm in the same waiting game as you are - its going to be a long few weeks!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

*Re: The litter has arrived! Thanks for voting - the winning number was 7!*

The puppies are cute! Dharma's breeder had two litters at the same time. 12 were born and 3 did not survive within the first few hours or days afterward. The puppies that did not survive I think were from the same litter as Dharma and she is the runt. She is super Velcro and definitely sleeps in our bed.


----------



## Stigeweard (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: The litter has arrived! Thanks for voting - the winning number was 7!*



MCD said:


> The puppies are cute! Dharma's breeder had two litters at the same time. 12 were born and 3 did not survive within the first few hours or days afterward. The puppies that did not survive I think were from the same litter as Dharma and she is the runt. She is super Velcro and definitely sleeps in our bed.


That's cute - I think it's most likely going to end up happening.. Only hope I can keep some semblance of order with it 

That's also really sad to hear - I'm really hoping this group of puppies can stay healthy and make it through the early development


----------



## Stigeweard (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: Vi has been officially picked. 2 weeks to go! 6-21!*

Today I went to the breeder and decided on which puppy I wanted. I was not at all prepared for how cute a litter of vizslas stumbling around, pulling on your shoelaces and shorts, and mouthing your arms could be... It kind of blew me away.

She is the smallest of the litter and when they were all let out of the crate, she was last and came straight for me. She loves being handled and is quite trusting - she couldn't have made it an easier decision for me.

The last two pictures on my original post are of her.

Now I have to wait two more weeks to bring her home!!


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Vi has been officially picked. 2 weeks to go! 6-21!*

Those last two weeks will be the LONGEST. I did the same thing with about 3 weeks to go and it the family went nuts waiting.


----------



## Stigeweard (Apr 30, 2014)

The wait is finally over 

She was so good on the drive home! Cried ~10mins then slept for 2 hours straight!

It's so wild and wonderful having this new roommate.. speaking as someone who has never really had a responsibility of this magnitude before; it really has been life changing. 

I never could have been prepared for how cute a V puppy is and how they're bounding towards you, crouching and pouncing on toys one moment and then fast asleep snoring and twitching in your lap 3 minutes later


----------

